# Marriage Proposals



## Boss Mare (Jan 29, 2013)

I've decided to ask my Girlfriend to marry me. Thanks to the Maryland Law passing!

We are trying to have a baby.. She is my best friend and was my best friend before dating. She makes me a better person and overall I have never been so content and happy!

I've known her for many years and always thought about her. We both were in relationships, but remained friends. We worked together too. My Girlfriend of 5 years and hers of 6 years broke up with us a month apart for similar reasons. We were there for each other strictly as friends for over a year.. Everyone would make comments of how we were meant for each other and that we needed to give dating a try, etc but she was my best friend.. I never expected to fall in love with her. Finally, we both realized what we wanted and that was each other. It has been amazing since.

At one point she knew I was looking at rings, but I made her believe I couldn't afford one now. I've had the ring and I am just waiting for the perfect time and way.

Any ideas creative people??

We are not into the normal cliche stuff.. No scenic places or fine dining. We are the more fun, humorous type. Nothing public.

Whenever our friends ask when we are getting married we joke that we can't decide who is going to get down on one knee first, so I thought about tying the ring to my shoe and asking her to tie it so she has to get down on one knee. LOL that isn't my favorite idea though..

I thought about tying it to the dog.. A scavenger hunt.. Not exactly what I want..

She is obsessed with DVDs so I also thought about buying her a couple DVDs and inbetween the real ones making a customer DVD cover with the ring inside..

It isn't uncommon for me to leave a paper trail of love notes or graffiti the bathroom mirror with messages.. Or notes with her lunch or work supplies.

Ugh.. Ideas please?

Thanks!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Jan 29, 2013)

What a sweet story! Congratulations to you on finding "the one."

I'm not the best with romantic/creative ideas, but I did have some twists on the ideas you mentioned...

On your "shoe" idea, what if you put the ring inside _her_ shoe, then when she puts her foot in and realizes something is in there, kneel down to help, dump out the ring and propose?

Regarding your DVD idea, if you have any footage of the two of you together, or a place you want to visit together (honeymoon potential?) watch that but make sure she thinks there are two discs instead of just one, then ask her to put the 2nd disc in and she will find the ring waiting.

Surely others will chime in with many more creative ideas to inspire you. Again, congratulations!


----------



## REO (Jan 30, 2013)

OOH!!!! The 1st thing that popped in my head (before I read that she likes movies) was one of those plastic bubbles things, you know, the kind that toy rings came out of machines when we were kids? AND the ring inside one of those and you put it in a bowl of popcorn for her to find while you're watching a movie!

WAY back 25 years ago, Karrel brought home a pizza for dinner, when I opened the box there lay one long stemmed red rose! I've never forgotten that!

I'm thrilled for you!!!! Finding that special love that is your best friend is the best thing in life!!

WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't have any ideas but congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow congratulations! to find a true partner as you describe sounds like a dream come true. I wish you both all the happiness in the world. Robins pizza post was so endearing! are you a rose type? having the rose lying in with the pizza with the ring on it would be cool....better yet 2 roses entwined with the ring holding them together.


----------



## 2minis4us (Jan 31, 2013)

I not good at ideas but CONGRATS !!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 2, 2013)

Michelle will you share with us how it went?




I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 3, 2013)

SugaryCharm said:


> Michelle will you share with us how it went?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be great!


I haven't done it yet! LOL I can't decide how and now I am rethinking my ring purchase and think I am going to return it and go with a better quality diamond -- the ring I bought was already quality, but the more I look at it the less I like it.

No question, she will say yes and be happy with any ring.. Probably even a rock glued to a key ring, but she deserves something very nice. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## REO (Feb 3, 2013)

I ADORE diamond rings! Be sure and post a pic of her wearing it after you give it to her!


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish I could figure out how to post pics. LOL

The original ring is a 1 ct three stone diamond with smaller diamond accents on each side. I am thinking of upgrading larger and just going with a three stone.


----------



## REO (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll help you post pics any time you want! Just holler!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 3, 2013)

Keep the one you have!


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 3, 2013)

Ashley said:


> Keep the one you have!


The return package is sealed and being sent out tomorrow.. I got my mind set on another ring.


----------



## REO (Feb 3, 2013)

Michelle, email me? [email protected]


----------



## LindaL (Feb 5, 2013)

I am also one that isn't very creative...lol...but congrats! I can't wait to hear how you finally decide to ask her...and see the ring!


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The new ring should be here in about 3 weeks.. Ugh! More waiting.

Robin, I sent you an email.


----------



## REO (Feb 6, 2013)

So exciting!


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok dont laugh but I was at work today and out of nowhere I got really excited and thought "tell her to tie it to her horses nose band!" ... I dont even know if you still have a horse and even if you did, Id keep it in the isle and tie it REALLY good but I have to laugh at myself because I got really excited and it really just came out of nowhere. That and I imagine someone already said that. XD


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 14, 2013)

Watcheye said:


> Ok dont laugh but I was at work today and out of nowhere I got really excited and thought "tell her to tie it to her horses nose band!" ... I dont even know if you still have a horse and even if you did, Id keep it in the isle and tie it REALLY good but I have to laugh at myself because I got really excited and it really just came out of nowhere. That and I imagine someone already said that. XD


Aww, that would be a good idea if she was the horse type -- I am though! I own five

minis & 1 biggie. Used to have ten minis & five biggies.


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh and I returned the original ring and purchased one I am almost certain I will be happy with. However - shipping is going to take 3-4 weeks!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 4, 2013)

Soooo......have you popped the question yet???


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 4, 2013)

Funny you ask!

When I ordered the ring (after shipping the original back because I wasn't happy with it) the estimated shipping time was 3-4 weeks.. Just received an email today it has been shipped!!

Excited and still debating how to ask!


----------



## REO (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been wondering and waiting! SO EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 7, 2013)

She said yes!!

I did my custom DVD cover idea. I made the front look like an iPhone and had text messages from back when we were just friends and some when we were first started dating and in the keyboard of the "iPhone" I had "will you marry me".. Complete with a comical drawing I did of us and the story of us on the back.. A barcode of our anniversary date, etc. I put a nice card inside the case and a heart cutout where the DVD would go. Even titled the DVD with "our" song title.

I put the DVD in alphabetical order on the shelf and just so happen tonight she decided to finish scanning her DVDs into her new phone app.. I told her she was missing one and as she was holding and reading the DVD case I made I pulled out the ring and popped the question!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2013)

Awww.....Now that was quite original and creative!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

*YEAH!!!!!!!*



:yeah





*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## atotton (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats !!


----------



## REO (Mar 8, 2013)

*WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!*





I'm dying to see the new ring!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 8, 2013)

*Congratulations!!! *





That is a lovely story, I'm sure you two will cherish it in the years to come!


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you, thank you for all the support!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulation!!!!!



Wonderful story too!


----------



## susanne (Mar 10, 2013)

.
CONGRATULATIONS!

What a beautiful, memorable proposal -- plus the cd gives you a physical remembrance that will last a lifetime. Exquisitely done!

May you live happily ever after!


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. I really appreciate the support on a 'controversal' topic -- you guys are great!!

My parents are quite conservative - obviously have never cared for my lifestyle though they tolerate it.. And say they want me happy. They haven't offered many best wishes and basically choose to ignore the subject or say something negative. Her parents / family on the other hand are absolutely thrilled!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm glad that even tho your parents are not very accepting that you told them! My parents were basically the same way...tolerant because they loved me, but never truly accepting...and I never told them I got married to Deb. I mean, they had to have figured it out because we both wore rings on our wedding ring fingers, but was afraid to actually tell them...I think my mom would have wanted to know, but my dad is best left in the dark on this subject. Before we got married, my sister said I should tell them, but then we ended up eloping in Florida and then it just never happened.

Congrats again!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

WHAT A STORY!!! Thats AWESOME!

Many memories created and shared and saved for future reference - such a neat way to propose.

Best wishes for many happy years together.

Well, if it's any consolation - it's not always any easier with a "less" controversial partner. For many years, I defended my choice - but made the mistake of sometimes complaining about something here or there. Wow - that created more strife and eventually I learned to quit! My parents simply didn't like him because he "wasn't a cowboy" and felt that I would become very "unhappy" w/ my choice. Also, for years they felt and put it out to family that we were married "because we had to be" - then were surprised when there wasn't a little one for several years, LOL. Yes, we've had our ups & downs - including accustations that ..."the horses are more important than i am..." argument. We've had marital counseling and we've learned to live with our lives - as they are. We've done some "wild things" - both with each other and separate from each other (we've both been active duty Army - during Desert Sheild and Desert Storm and the following aftermath... Plus have had to be in different duty stations. I spent 13 months in Korea while he was in Germany in the early stages of our relationship. AND he spent 3 years in Arabia AFTER getting out of the Army but while working as a military sub-contractor in our later marriage).

We celebrate 25 years of marriage in June 2013 - that is why NO HORSE STUFF that month (even tho I'm missing two shows that our ponies are being shown in)! And 27 years of knowing one another... So it can be done even with some family disagreement.

Other acqaintances and the god-parents of our first daughter were married for 5 years before either set of parents were told/informed that the marriage had taken place, LOL. They both retained their original names while on active duty. Unlike my hubby and I - they both managed to go thru full military careers while married and with two children - both have now retired from active duty after more than 20 years!

Again - CONGRATS!!

And WHEN is the happy day??


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 12, 2013)

Linda, I remember your enloping story! Adorable!

Paintponylvr, thanks for your story! Congrats on almost 25 years!!

No date set, probably some time next year. Already decided we won't be going all out on a wedding - a ceremony and something afterwards for friends and family.

We are also still trying to have a baby, so a wedding date will depend on how that goes.


----------



## susanne (Mar 14, 2013)

> Also, for years they felt and put it out to family that we were married "because we had to be" - then were surprised when there wasn't a little one for several years, LOL.


I just about woke everyone up laughing! People should choose their nasty stories carefully -- sometimes the truth has a way of making itself known!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 14, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Also, for years they felt and put it out to family that we were married "because we had to be" -


I guess after 25 years you can accept that they were right... you "had to be" married because you belonged together




Boss Mare, Congratulations, I'm happy for you and your fiance that you have found each other and can share your love. May you have a happy future together and many years of wonderful memories.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations your proposal was perfect! I wish you both a happy life together.


----------



## minih (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------

